# ARGOS



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

PMSL :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
H.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

This is a few months old


----------



## DPM (Mar 2, 2006)

More then a few months old, more like a year or so. Still a classic and still laugh everytime i hear in.

"it has the scent of cramlington on it"

:lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Strange folks those pityakers


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Ashington eh?

Never been there myself...


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

:lol:


----------

